# Darmstadt / Odenwald



## Marcel83 (7. Mai 2011)

Servus,

ich steig gleich direkt ein:

Ich lebe, seit kurzem, in Groß Gerau und kenne mich dementsprechend wenig in dem oben genannten Gebiet aus.

Ich würde gern von euch wissen, wo ich am besten hier in den Odenwald  "einsteigen" kann also wo kann ich am besten mein PKW abstellen um dann  mit dem Bike die Berge zu "erklimmen" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Idealerweise sollte der Parkplatz schon ein Touristenparkplatz oder ähnlich sein, dass mein Auto nicht irgendwo alleine steht.
Was super nett von euch wäre wäre, wenn Ihr auch gleich Strasse und PLZ  mit dazu geben könnt da, wie gesagt, ich mich nicht wirklich hier  auskenne und dementsprechend voll auf mein Navi angewiesen bin.

Ich bedanke mich 1000x bei euch im Voraus und hoffe auf viele gute Tipps!


----------



## jjom (9. Mai 2011)

Darmstadt, Böllenfalltor: klick

Oder näher am ersten Berg dafür ein eher kleinerer Parkplatz: Malchen klick

Oder direkt am Berg im Wald ein kleiner Parkplatz klick


Damit die Runde biken auch Spaß macht: vom Böllenfalltor geht ein markierter Weg, das Rote-Minus, Richtung Frankenstein (Berg östlich von Eberstadt/Malchen). Dieser Weg geht dorthin zwar etwas hoch und runter ist dafür aber auch recht nett zu fahren. 

Von Malchen aus fährst du erst zum hier als letztes genannten Parkplatz, von dort aus führt ein Forstweg hoch - müsste das "blaue B" oder ähnlich sein. Einfach immer auf den breiteren Wegen bleiben die konstant bergauf gehen - dann stimmts schon.

Ich hoffe das hilft dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceCalt (10. Mai 2011)

Ist der letztere Parkplatz nicht der Sommergrund, am Fuße des Frankensteins?


----------



## hergie (12. Mai 2011)

Parkplatz am Füße des Fränki (in der ersten Kurve) ist korrekt, ob er Sommergrund heißt kann ich allerdings nicht sagen 

Wenn auf dem Parkplatz Autos mit BIkehaltern stehen freut das den Förster aber gar nicht ;-)


----------



## Corax1975 (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo Marcel!
Am besten ist es, du fährst mit ner Gruppe, die sich am Frankenstein, Bergstraße und Odenwald gut auskennt.

Hier mal ein Link:

http://www.melibokus-biker.de/

Gruß


----------



## Andreas (2. Juni 2011)

Oder DA-Eberstadt Bäckerweg/Branderburger Straße. Parkplätze am Wald/an den Sportplätzen. Dort treffen sich auch viele Läufer und Walker.

An der Modau entlang gibt es schon schöne Trails Richtung Frankenstein.


----------



## Cruise (15. Juni 2011)

Hi, wenn du mehr zu den frühaufstehern gehörst:

Wir treffen uns alle 2 Wochen Sonntags so gegen 9 Uhr in Darmstadt am Vivarium und machen dann die Gegend unsicher.

sind im schnitt immer so 2-6 Leute, tendenz steigend.

Bei Interesse schreib mir mal ne PN


----------



## on any sunday (3. Juli 2011)

Tach auch,

ich enter mal den Beitrag hier. Bin nächste Woche in Darmstadt im Telekom Ghetto gefangen, wollte zur Entspannung ein Rad mitnehmen, welches wird sich noch entscheiden.  Wer hätte denn ab ca. 16:30 Uhr Zeit mir die Trails im Odenwald näher zu bringen? Gedacht ist eher an eine entspannte Runde als an ein CC Trainingsmassaker.  Können gerne 3 bis 4 Stunden und so 50 km werden, Höhenmeter egal. 

Meine Räder verfügen über ausreichend Federweg für auch etwas gröbere Sachen, limitierender Faktor ist meist der altersbedingte Angstschweiß.  Beim Startpunkt bin ich flexibel, hab mein Auto dabei.

Habe auch ein paar GPS Touren gefunden, einen menschlichen Navigator fände ich aber deutlich kommunikativer und unterhaltsamer. 

Grüße

Michael


----------



## jjom (3. Juli 2011)

Hi Michael,

leider bin ich genau nächste Woche nicht in Darmstadt.

Beobachte doch mal das Tour-Angebot von den Melibokus-bikern hier.
Da gibt es (bei passendem Wetter) jeden Mittwoch was - das zur Zeit noch nicht drin steht hat nichts zu bedeuten...

Grüße,
Jonas


----------



## on any sunday (6. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Rückmeldung, die Moluken Biker habe ich schon im Auge gehabt, war auch gestern auf dem selbigen, sogar unter zeitweiser Beteiligung Eingeborener. Schönes Bikerevier so nah an der Stadt am Darm. Die Mitnahme des Spochtgerätes hat sich gelohnt. 

Grüße

Michael


----------



## scylla (6. Juli 2011)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Danke für die Rückmeldung, die Moluken Biker habe ich schon im Auge gehabt, war auch gestern auf dem selbigen, sogar unter zeitweiser Beteiligung Eingeborener. Schönes Bikerevier so nah an der Stadt am Darm. Die Mitnahme des Spochtgerätes hat sich gelohnt.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Michael



Hey, keine Beleidigungen durch Falschaussprache unserer heimischen Berge bitte 

Im Ernst: freut mich, dass dir unser Bikegebiet gefällt 

Die Mittwochsrunde von "mtb" ab Darmstadt/ Restaurant Bölle ist übrigens immer ein heißer Tipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (9. Juli 2011)

So, wieder in der Heimat. Schön, das sich doch noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ergeben hat. Immer wieder nett, die virtuellen Forensiker in Fleisch und Blut kennen zu lernen. Die anspruchsvollere *Melibokus* Abfahrt habe ich mir für das nächste Mal aufgespart, wäre auch etwas feucht geworden. Ein langes Wochenende im Odenwald ist schon eingeplant.

Grüße

Michael


----------

